# Salah



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Vi invito questa sera a tener d'occhio questo giocatore del Basilea, stasera come nel prossimo futuro. Attaccante esterno, mancino. Gioca prevalentemente a destra. Talento niente male di 21 anni.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Nel primo tempo ha fatto un golletto  bel golletto anche...


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Doppietta e rigore procurato


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Agosto 2013)

Conosci qualcuno del Grasshoppers?


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2013)

Contro il Chelsea, in Europa League,mi aveva fatto una buona impressione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

ottimo giocatore, rapido e veloce, deve diven tare più forte a livello di tecnica e migliorarsi soprattutto sottoporta anche se vedo che sta migliorando, l'anno scrso ha sbagliato molti gol facili facili


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Ha fatto gol al Chelsea mercoledi. 






Chi lo prende fa veramente un colpaccio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ottimo giocatore, rapido e veloce, deve diven tare più forte a livello di tecnica e migliorarsi soprattutto sottoporta anche se vedo che sta migliorando, l'anno scrso ha sbagliato molti gol facili facili



Ti dirò che sottoporta invece ha una grande freddezza. Bravissimo ad andare in profondità, poi freddo davanti il portiere.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Conosci qualcuno del Grasshoppers?



Guarda è da un annetto che ho cominciato a seguire il calcio svizzero, un campionato davvero molto carino a livello strutturale. Sono solo 10 squadre, fanno doppie sfide di andata e ritorno tra loro, l'ultima retrocede subito mentre la penultima gioca lo spareggio con la seconda di B. 

Le squadre possono schierare solamente 5 stranieri, la cosa che fa un pò ridere comunque è come sia un paese stile Germania, ossia con tantissimi svizzeri che però hanno origini straniere  quindi alla fine gli svizzeri "autentici" sono relativamente pochi. 

Tornando alla tua domanda, il Grass è la squadra più vincente del calcio svizzero, ma oramai è una grande decaduta. Non vince il campionato da tantissimi anni, lo scorso anno è tornato a vincere la coppa nazionale. Non vincevano qualcosa da oltre 20 anni mi pare di ricordare! Lo scorso anno comunque sia sono tornati ad esser una squadra importante, hanno fatto un buonissimo campionato e quest'anno si stanno ripetendo. Parlando di singoli comunque il più bravo l'hanno venduto in estate, Zuber talentino svizzero, al CSKA. L'altro è Hajrovic che hanno tenuto, l'ho visto al franchi contro la viola dove però ha giocato pochi minuti e non ha impressionato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda è da un annetto che ho cominciato a seguire il calcio svizzero, un campionato davvero molto carino a livello strutturale. Sono solo 10 squadre, fanno doppie sfide di andata e ritorno tra loro, l'ultima retrocede subito mentre la penultima gioca lo spareggio con la seconda di B.
> 
> Le squadre possono schierare solamente 5 stranieri, la cosa che fa un pò ridere comunque è come sia un paese stile Germania, ossia con tantissimi svizzeri che però hanno origini straniere  quindi alla fine gli svizzeri "autentici" sono relativamente pochi.
> 
> Tornando alla tua domanda, il Grass è la squadra più vincente del calcio svizzero, ma oramai è una grande decaduta. Non vince il campionato da tantissimi anni, lo scorso anno è tornato a vincere la coppa nazionale. Non vincevano qualcosa da oltre 20 anni mi pare di ricordare! Lo scorso anno comunque sia sono tornati ad esser una squadra importante, hanno fatto un buonissimo campionato e quest'anno si stanno ripetendo. Parlando di singoli comunque il più bravo l'hanno venduto in estate, Zuber talentino svizzero, al CSKA. L'altro è Hajrovic che hanno tenuto, l'ho visto al franchi contro la viola dove però ha giocato pochi minuti e non ha impressionato.



La mia comunque era solo una battuta perchè quello stesso giorno giocavano con la Fiorentina


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè ti ho allietato con il calcio svizzero


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda è da un annetto che ho cominciato a seguire il calcio svizzero, un campionato davvero molto carino a livello strutturale. Sono solo 10 squadre, fanno doppie sfide di andata e ritorno tra loro, l'ultima retrocede subito mentre la penultima gioca lo spareggio con la seconda di B.
> 
> Le squadre possono schierare solamente 5 stranieri, la cosa che fa un pò ridere comunque è come sia un paese stile Germania, ossia con tantissimi svizzeri che però hanno origini straniere  quindi alla fine gli svizzeri "autentici" sono relativamente pochi.
> 
> Tornando alla tua domanda, il Grass è la squadra più vincente del calcio svizzero, ma oramai è una grande decaduta. Non vince il campionato da tantissimi anni, lo scorso anno è tornato a vincere la coppa nazionale. Non vincevano qualcosa da oltre 20 anni mi pare di ricordare! Lo scorso anno comunque sia sono tornati ad esser una squadra importante, hanno fatto un buonissimo campionato e quest'anno si stanno ripetendo. Parlando di singoli comunque il più bravo l'hanno venduto in estate, Zuber talentino svizzero, al CSKA. L'altro è Hajrovic che hanno tenuto, l'ho visto al franchi contro la viola dove però ha giocato pochi minuti e non ha impressionato.



Il Grass ha vinto l'ultimo campionato nel 2003.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Ah si?  ricordavo male...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Settembre 2013)

Come fai a vedere le partite del campionato svizzero?


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come fai a vedere le partite del campionato svizzero?



E' dura  Con il satellite in qualche canale tedesco fanno vedere qualche big match, in lingua tedesca aimè. Ogni tanto in streaming qualche big match sempre. TS1 e TS2 ad esempio. Con l'avvento del digitale comunque si è complicato tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' dura  Con il satellite in qualche canale tedesco fanno vedere qualche big match, in lingua tedesca aimè. Ogni tanto in streaming qualche big match sempre. TS1 e TS2 ad esempio. Con l'avvento del digitale comunque si è complicato tutto.



Segui il campionato svizzero??? Te pozzeno....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' dura  Con il satellite in qualche canale tedesco fanno vedere qualche big match, in lingua tedesca aimè. Ogni tanto in streaming qualche big match sempre. TS1 e TS2 ad esempio. Con l'avvento del digitale comunque si è complicato tutto.


C'ho pure io il satellite, proverò pure io anche se credo che non prenderò un accidenti. Tu ti trovi nel diagramma di radiazione del satellite che serve anche la Crucchia... io mi trovo un po' più a sud, ma magari riesco anche io in qualche modo a captare il segnale.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Comunque mi da tante rogne il satellite, a volte prendo a volte meno, aimè.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque mi da tante rogne il satellite, a volte prendo a volte meno, aimè.


Ma ti riferisci ai canali crucchi? Se è per i canali crucchi è normale. Altrimenti è probabile che la parabola sia orientata non nella direzione di massimo guadagno, cioè in parole povere può darsi che il vento l'abbia girata e bisogna orientarla nuovamente.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Uhm no è un problema che a volte codificano, ma non sempre...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ok, capisco. Alle volte il segnale è criptato e alle volte no...


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Si, non chiedermi il perchè, non me ne intedo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2013)

Mi sono intestardito XD... sicuro che sia un problema di codifica? Troppo curioso... cioè sarebbe più logico che non rientri nel fascio a 3 dB del DDR dell'antenna del satellite, per cui basta un minimo agente atmosferico per non farti captare il segnale


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Ahhh boh, guarda di antenne me ne intendo zero  Io mi limito all'utilizzo del telecomando


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2013)

Gran partita con tanto di gol contro Il Chelsea [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2013)

Eh lo so, sta facendo una grande champions! Ci serve un esterno destro che giochi con il mancino, questo sarebbe un bel investimento!


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Pare vicino al Chelsea per 15 mln...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pare vicino al Chelsea per 15 mln...



Se lo stanno contendendo con il Liverpool


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Si, però il Chelsea ora ha soldi freschi... si parla che a breve chiudano per Salah e Zouma.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se lo stanno contendendo con il Liverpool



Tra l'altro Salah negli ultimi anni ha sempre affrontato il Chelsea...ed ha quasi sempre segnato!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, però il Chelsea ora ha soldi freschi... si parla che a breve chiudano per Salah e Zouma.


Alto livello, Zouma, imho, gli serve come il pane. Non mi piace Cahill e non mi piace Luiz al fianco di Terry.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, però il Chelsea ora ha soldi freschi... si parla che a breve chiudano per Salah e Zouma.



Prendono due calciatori che sarebbero perfetti per noi....


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2014)

Perché non andiamo su questo ?

Non gioca mai ed è davvero forte, sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Frikez (5 Dicembre 2014)

15 milioni per far contento Mourinho a gennaio e non gioca mai, roba da matti. Farà la fine di De Bruyne, lo acquisterà il primo club coi soldi che offrirà una dozzina di milioni.


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perché non andiamo su questo ?
> 
> Non gioca mai ed è davvero forte, sarebbe perfetto.



Concordo, ma non lo regalano...


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perché non andiamo su questo ?
> 
> Non gioca mai ed è davvero forte, sarebbe perfetto.



Il Chelsea si fa pagare a peso d'oro anche gli esuberi,purtroppo.


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea si fa pagare a peso d'oro anche gli esuberi,purtroppo.



Come ogni altro grande club, i giovani di talento seppure in esubero giustamente se li fanno pagare. Sono i vecchi, cari e bolliti a venir regalati.


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2015)

Da quanti anni vi dico che questo è veramente forte? Questi sono gli acquisti da fare, quando sono in squadrette come il Basilea


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perché non andiamo su questo ?
> 
> Non gioca mai ed è davvero forte, sarebbe perfetto.



Grande Dumbaghi! Già da questo post scritto in tempi non sospetti si vede che ne capisci più di Galliani


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grande Dumbaghi! Già da questo post scritto in tempi non sospetti si vede che ne capisci più di Galliani



Eh sì, i suoi idoli sono Balotelli e Destro, due che attualmente stanno brillando. Grande [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION].

Comunque ci andrei cauto, non dico che non sia forte ma aspettiamo un pò. Se continua così fino a Maggio...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perché non andiamo su questo ?
> 
> Non gioca mai ed è davvero forte, sarebbe perfetto.



che giocatore, non credevo fosse cosi forte


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh sì, i suoi idoli sono Balotelli e Destro, due che attualmente stanno brillando. Grande [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION].
> 
> Comunque ci andrei cauto, non dico che non sia forte ma aspettiamo un pò. Se continua così fino a Maggio...



Non hai niente di meglio da fare che parlare dei miei pupilli ? 

Balotelli...potesse tornare domani mattina, basta leggere che ne pensano i tifosi del Pool


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2015)

Che giocatore ragazzi. Velocità abbinata ad una grandissima tecnica.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che giocatore ragazzi. Velocità abbinata ad una grandissima tecnica.



Tra 10 giorni avrà a che fare con la nostra mostruosa difesa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra 10 giorni avrà a che fare con la nostra mostruosa difesa



Ci pensa Bonera


----------



## prebozzio (6 Marzo 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Balotelli...potesse tornare domani mattina, basta leggere che ne pensano i tifosi del Pool


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Marzo 2015)

Due considerazioni:
1) Se Galliani avesse preso Salah, probabilmente a quest'ora l'avrebbero già messo su un trono e con una corona in testa, dopo averlo proclamato re indiscusso del mercato. "I ds come Pradè ti portano i mediocri" cit.
2) Salah costerà di riscatto quanto ci costerà Destro, just saying.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Due considerazioni:
> 1) Se Galliani avesse preso Salah, probabilmente a quest'ora l'avrebbero già messo su un trono e con una corona in testa, dopo averlo proclamato re indiscusso del mercato. "I ds come Pradè ti portano i mediocri" cit.



Se Galliani lo avesse preso, il Genio lo avrebbe messo in panchina...


----------



## Torros (8 Marzo 2015)

a me da l'idea di essere un ottimo contropiedista, ma contro difese chiuse è tutto da scoprire.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> a me da l'idea di essere un ottimo contropiedista, ma contro difese chiuse è tutto da scoprire.



Il primo gol che fece,mi pare contro il Torino,fu proprio con il torino tutto chiuso in difesa.Non c'erano affatto spazi,la Fiorentina attaccava ma non trovava spazi.Salah dal nulla si inventò la giocata in velocità triangolando con Gilardino e facendo un gran gol.
Ha già dimostrato di non essere un contropiedista e basta.Questo ha qualità,molta e i giocatori con molta qualità non sono mai solamente dei soli contropiedisti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Marzo 2015)

La roma si starà mangiando di tutto, capelli, unghie, per non averlo preso.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La roma si starà mangiando di tutto, capelli, unghie, per non averlo preso.


----------



## Hammer (4 Aprile 2015)

Si sta divertendo come un bambino stasera. Devastante


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2015)

Ve lo segnalo da anni, agli esordi con il Basilea, di certo non costava tanto all'epoca


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Aprile 2015)

Giocatore fenomenale, che colpo che ha fatto la Fiorentina


----------



## Dany20 (4 Aprile 2015)

Anche la Samp si è mangiata il salame.


----------



## O Animal (5 Aprile 2015)

Incrociando le prestazioni di Salah alla Fiorentina e quelle di Quadrado al Chelsea e ricordando le prestazioni di Salah al Chelsea e quelle di Quadrado alla Fiorentina è evidente a che livello di campionato ci siamo ritrovati.. Tra un paio d'anni saremo al livello della Süper Lig turca...


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Incrociando le prestazioni di Salah alla Fiorentina e quelle di Quadrado al Chelsea e ricordando le prestazioni di Salah al Chelsea e quelle di Quadrado alla Fiorentina è evidente a che livello di campionato ci siamo ritrovati.. Tra un paio d'anni saremo al livello della Süper Lig turca...



Infatti le squadre di Premier quest'anno stanno avendo risultati più che positivi in Europa, mentre noi siamo già fuori da tutto. Ah no


----------



## O Animal (6 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Infatti le squadre di Premier quest'anno stanno avendo risultati più che positivi in Europa, mentre noi siamo già fuori da tutto. Ah no



Ah si, scusa.. Come ho fatto a dimenticarmi dell'incredibile 7 a 0 rifilato dalla Juve allo Stamford Bridge o dei 5 gol del Napoli ad Anfield...


----------



## robs91 (6 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Incrociando le prestazioni di Salah alla Fiorentina e quelle di Quadrado al Chelsea e ricordando le prestazioni di Salah al Chelsea e quelle di Quadrado alla Fiorentina è evidente a che livello di campionato ci siamo ritrovati.. Tra un paio d'anni saremo al livello della Süper Lig turca...



Beh ha segnato anche al Tottenham che è una squadra inglese.Più che altro al Chelsea era uno dei tanti(infatti faceva spesso panchina),mentre nella Fiorentina è il top player.


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ah si, scusa.. Come ho fatto a dimenticarmi dell'incredibile 7 a 0 rifilato dalla Juve allo Stamford Bridge o dei 5 gol del Napoli ad Anfield...



Ahah hai anche ragione!  però imho almeno quest'anno le squadre inglesi hanno dimostrato di essere meno competitive degli anni scorsi, in particolare è eclatante la scoppola presa dall'Arsenal (seconda forza inglese, contro il Monaco). Anche in Europa League non hanno combinato granché, testimoniando che dopo le prime 4/5 big c'è il vuoto (basti pensare al Tottenham).


----------



## Juve nel cuore (8 Aprile 2015)

Ottimo giocatore per carità, ma non di certo il campione che i media stanno facendo passare. Vediamo se gli avversari col tempo gli prendono le misure


----------



## Activia01 (25 Aprile 2018)

Inevitabilmente si sta parlando del possibile pallone d'oro per lui
Quello che mi fa un po' ridere è che la stagione di Salah viene da tutti definita straordinaria e incredibile, ma in fin dei conti cos'ha fatto più di Ronaldo quest'anno? Come statistiche credo sia comunque davanti a Salah ma ormai ci siamo talmente abituati a questi numeri da parte di Ronaldo e Messi che non ci facciamo neanche caso, mentre se li fa uno che non sia loro si parla di stagione pazzesca. Ed così per carità, non la sto sminuendo 
Senza considerare la finale di champions, il mondiale, e la partita di ieri, secondo voi chi lo merita di più?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2018)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Inevitabilmente si sta parlando del possibile pallone d'oro per lui
> Quello che mi fa un po' ridere è che la stagione di Salah viene da tutti definita straordinaria e incredibile, ma in fin dei conti cos'ha fatto più di Ronaldo quest'anno? Come statistiche credo sia comunque davanti a Salah ma ormai ci siamo talmente abituati a questi numeri da parte di Ronaldo e Messi che non ci facciamo neanche caso, mentre se li fa uno che non sia loro si parla di stagione pazzesca. Ed così per carità, non la sto sminuendo
> Senza considerare la finale di champions, il mondiale, e la partita di ieri, secondo voi chi lo merita di più?


Infatti sarà la Champions il discrimine per l'assegnazione del pallone d'oro a Salah o a Ronaldo.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Aprile 2018)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Ottimo giocatore per carità, ma non di certo il campione che i media stanno facendo passare. Vediamo se gli avversari col tempo gli prendono le misure



...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Aprile 2018)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Inevitabilmente si sta parlando del possibile pallone d'oro per lui
> Quello che mi fa un po' ridere è che la stagione di Salah viene da tutti definita straordinaria e incredibile, ma in fin dei conti cos'ha fatto più di Ronaldo quest'anno? Come statistiche credo sia comunque davanti a Salah ma ormai ci siamo talmente abituati a questi numeri da parte di Ronaldo e Messi che non ci facciamo neanche caso, mentre se li fa uno che non sia loro si parla di stagione pazzesca. Ed così per carità, non la sto sminuendo
> Senza considerare la finale di champions, il mondiale, e la partita di ieri, secondo voi chi lo merita di più?



Quest' anno è stato fino ad ora determinante in una squadra ben più scarsa del Real e del Barcellona in cui militano Ronaldo e Messi. Poi non dimentichiamo che Salah gioca principalmente esterno d'attacco. Questi numeri da esterno da attacco sono eccezionali, e sappiamo bene che Ronaldo e Messi non fanno testo perchè sono due alieni.

La verticalità del gioco di Klopp è perfetta per lui comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti sarà la Champions il discrimine per l'assegnazione del pallone d'oro a Salah o a Ronaldo.



Nell'anno dei mondiali? Il pallone d'oro si gioca in Russia


----------



## Pivellino (26 Aprile 2018)

Si fosse chiamato Luis Pedro o Salahtinho sarebbe già stato proclamato imperatore.
Immarcabile, giocatore differenziale, vale i primi tre al mondo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nell'anno dei mondiali? Il pallone d'oro si gioca in Russia



questo soltanto se in Champions non ci fosse un Re Dominante..
come l'anno del Mondiale nostro.. (pallone a Cannavaro) 
vinsero però non c'era l'uomo che si ergeva sopra la massa 
quindi andarono nell'opzione Mondiale 

ma se ci va il Liverpool molto probabilmente sarà Salah 
se invece il Real il solito Ronaldo...

poi al Mondiale non è che si fa una caterva di goal 
i record erano/sono di Ronaldo e Klose e sono x tutti i Mondiali fatti da loro 2
totale 15 goal


----------



## diavolo (26 Aprile 2018)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Inevitabilmente si sta parlando del possibile pallone d'oro per lui
> Quello che mi fa un po' ridere è che la stagione di Salah viene da tutti definita straordinaria e incredibile, ma in fin dei conti cos'ha fatto più di Ronaldo quest'anno? Come statistiche credo sia comunque davanti a Salah ma ormai ci siamo talmente abituati a questi numeri da parte di Ronaldo e Messi che non ci facciamo neanche caso, mentre se li fa uno che non sia loro si parla di stagione pazzesca. Ed così per carità, non la sto sminuendo
> Senza considerare la finale di champions, il mondiale, e la partita di ieri, secondo voi chi lo merita di più?


Lo merita e lo vincerà Ronaldo.


----------



## addox (26 Aprile 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Lo merita e lo vincerà Ronaldo.



E sarà contento anche De Sciglio, che compare nella foto. Come diventare immortali senza averne merito


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> questo soltanto se in Champions non ci fosse un Re Dominante..
> come l'anno del Mondiale nostro.. (pallone a Cannavaro)
> vinsero però non c'era l'uomo che si ergeva sopra la massa
> quindi andarono nell'opzione Mondiale
> ...



Non sono solo i gol che contano..
Vedremo dai..

CR7 è un alieno, però se il liverpool vince la champions e ai mondiali ne egitto ne portogallo fanno faville e chi vince non ha un leader assoluto Salah può farcela...però non è facile..anche perché poi vediamo a settembre (ricordiamo il caso di Ribery che non lo vinse anche perché dopo un anno favoloso ricominciò la stagione su livelli così così...stesso discorso Sjneider)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nell'anno dei mondiali? Il pallone d'oro si gioca in Russia


Vero, l'avevo dimenticato, ma non è comunque detto; dipende da chi vincerà il mondiale e come. Certo, se lo dovesse vincere l'Argentina andrebbe a Messi e a Ronaldo andrebbe in caso di vittoria del Portogallo, ma al di fuori di quelle due nazionali credo conterebbe la Champions.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Aprile 2018)

Bah, Ronaldo certe partite è imbarazzante, avulso dal gioco e/o sempre in terra per un nonnulla, sempre a reclamare con la smorfia e il sorrisino. Salah oltre i gol, altrettanti, gli assist, una caterva, è molto più presente e costante all'interno delle partite, e certe pantomime data la sua grande correttezza, nemmeno se le sogna. Se in questo momento mi offrissero Ronaldo, o QUESTO Salah, non avrei dubbi per in favore del secondo, contuttoché Ronaldo è Ronaldo. Così. al momento, per il pallone d'oro.


----------

